

The Most Valuable YouTube Video: A Brilliant Gimmick - qwickbit
https://mostvaluablevideo.com

======
jahooma
Interesting idea, but I doubt it can work. There's no incentive to bid after
$20, once the novelty has worn off.

~~~
minimaxir
The OP has been spamming and vote rigging for a few days now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=qwickbit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=qwickbit)

~~~
qwickbit
Sometimes good ideas need a little help.

~~~
minimaxir
Good ideas stand on their own merits.

